# يا بنجح يا اما برسب ارجو انقاذي عااااااااجلاا



## kalcol (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

ايها المهندسين ...
ابحث عن دائرة اشارة المرور باستخدام التايمر 555 (LM 555)

منذ اسبوع

الايوجد احد يساعدني في ايجادها
اوالديزاين لها باستخدام Logic Gates(and,nand,or,...........)
ارجووووووكم من لديه ان يساعدني

:80: :80: :80:


----------



## moh foad (8 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الفاضل هذه الدائرة قد تفيدك ان شاء الله 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial] [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]




[/FONT]


----------



## moh foad (8 أكتوبر 2007)

ووجدت لك هذا البحث ايضا أرجوا ان يفيدك http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/20step.html
his page features a circuit that has twenty open collector outputs that turn on one at a time in a continuous sequential manner. The circuit make use of the 74LSxx family of TTL integrated logic devices. The circuits are designed to drive light emitting diodes or low current, low voltage incandescent lights but can also drive other loads of up to 80 milliamps. As logic circuits go, the 20 Step circuit is fairly simple but due to the high speed nature of the TTL Logic devices used, care must be taken when wiring these circuits. Simply put; The neater the wiring the better.
If you would like to make use of these circuits, please take the time to find and read at least the first 2 pages of the manufactures data sheets for the integrated circuits. Using Google,  search for "74ls(part number)" in the first box and "PDF" in the second box on the advanced search page.
*A printed circuit board and parts are available for this circuit.*




*20 Output Sequencing Circuit*

The following schematic is for the 20 Output Sequencing Circuit. This circuit is the same as the one on the printed circuit board offered through this site.



*Basic Circuit Operation*


 The circuit is stepped through the sequence by an adjustable LM555 astable oscillator.
 The Oscillators output is divided by a 74LS90 divider into a 10 step BCD weighted output.
 The BCD output then drives two 74LS145 - 1 of 10 decoders (See Notes) that are used to produce a 1 of 20 step output sequence.
 *Notes*


 The circuit does not drive the 74LS145's directly but uses a 74LS107 JK Flip-Flop and four 74LS32 dual input OR gates to control to the inputs to the two 74LS145 output drivers. The 74LS107 and 74LS32 are used to create disallowed states in the output drivers alternately. The disallowed states prevent any of the ten outputs on that particular device from being turned ON while the other 74LS145 is in counting to ten.
 This produces a system where only one of the 74LS145's is able to produce a LOW output state at a time. In essence the circuit counts to 10 twice in succession rather than counting to 20 in a single cycle.
 This may seem like an unusual method but it allows the circuit to make economical use of the open collector outputs of the 74LS145s decoder/drivers rather using output buffer ICs driven by 74LS138 logic devices.
 The TTL logic devices in the circuit require a regulated 5 volt supply and draw approximately 60 miliamps. The outputs of the 74LS145's can be supplied from up to 15 Volts with a maximum current of 80 milliamps.
 The circuit above is shown in a continuous running mode. The circuit can also be externally stopped and reset as shown in later diagrams.
 *74LS145 Equivalent Output Circuit*




*Parts List*

The following is a parts list for use with the 20 Output Sequencing Circuit.  Mouser Electronics part numbers are shown but the parts may be available from other sources as well. Suppliers that handle 'NTE' components should be able to get the ICs.
Part Number Mouser Description Mouser Part # QTY VR 1 - Voltage Regulators TO-92 5.0V 0.1A - 511-L78L05ABZ - 1 IC 1 - Timers DIP-8 Single Timer - 512-LM555CN - 1 IC 2 - DECADE COUNTER DIP14 - 526-NTE74LS90 - 1 IC 3 - DUAL J-K F/F DIP-14 - 526-NTE74LS107 - 1 IC 4 - QUAD 2-IN OR DIP-14 - 526-NTE74LS32 - 1 IC 5, 6 - BCD-DEC DECODER DP16 - 595-SN74LS145N - 2 R1 - 100K ohm / 1/4 Watt Carbon Resistor - 660-CF1/4C104J - 1 R2 - Trimmer Potentiometers 1Mohms 6mm - 531-PT6KV-1M - 1 R3 - 470 ohm / 1/4 Watt Carbon Resistor - 660-CF1/4C471J - 1 C1, C4 - Radial Electrolytic Capacitors 25V 10uF - 140-XRL25V10 - 2 C2 - Radial Monolithic Capacitors 50V .1uF - 581-SR215C104K - 1 C3 - Radial Electrolytic Capacitors 25V 1.0uF - 140-XRL25V1.0 - 1 D1 - Green 3mm LED - 859-LTL-4231 - 1 - - 2 Position Terminal Block - 5mm - 651-1729018 - 1 





​ The 1N4148 diodes for the traffic signals shown below are Mouser part number 78-1N4148.
NOTE: The LEDS for the traffic signal lights must be selected by the user as their size and style depend on the mounting.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ *20 Output Sequencing Circuit PCB And Parts*




*20 Output Sequencing Circuit PCB - Assembled Example*

The printed circuit board is 2.9 inches square and has been commercially made. 
The picture shows the circuit board wired for continuous running for the Traffic Light Control circuit. Other modes of operation will be shown in diagrams lower on the page.
The price of the 20 Output Sequencing Circuit circuit boards is: $12.00 US each plus postage.
All of the parts in the list above are available for this circuit.
The price for one (1) - 20 Output Sequencing Circuit kit is: 30.00 dollars US.
The price for one (1) - 20 Output Sequencing Circuit assembled is: 35.00 dollars US plus postage.
NOTE: Some of the components supplied with the kit are not from Mouser Electronics.
* If you are interested in printed circuit boards and parts for this circuit, please send an email to the following address: ** [email protected]*
Your message will be answered as soon as possible.

*20 Step LED Circuit*

The next diagram shows a simple 20 LED driver circuit. Only one current limiting resistor is needed as only one LED can be on at a time.




*20 Step Traffic Light Schematic*

The next diagram shows a traffic Light Control circuit.





As shown, the traffic light circuit allows the lights in one direction to be GREEN for 7 steps of the counter, Yellow for 2 steps and RED for 1 step before the light turns GREEN in the opposite direction. Other light sequence steps can be created by shifting the circuits outputs as long as the total equals twenty.
The RED signals of one direction are slaved to the GREEN, YELLOW and RED of the other direction though diodes.
Advanced GREEN lighting could be added but the flashing would have to be done externally to the PCB circuit.
The next circuit has the same function as the one above but can drive higher current lamps such as the #1157 automotive bulb.




*Manual Control Circuits*

*Stop, Start and Reset*

The next diagram and image shows external controls that can be used to Start or Stop and Reset the circuit. When the circuit is reset the 555 clock will stop and the number 1 output will go to a LOW state.
If the RESET terminal is held LOW the circuit will run continuously. The RUN terminal has limitations (CLOCK input of the 74LS107) that are described on the data sheet for the device.



The next photo shows the location of the RUN and RESET connections on the circuit board. A jumper normally between the RUN connection and the circuit common must be removed first. Also shown are 5 volt and common connections that can be used to power external circuitry.
If the 555 timer is removed an external clock could be used to step the circuit. Alternately the circuit's 555 clock could provide an output to and external circuit.



*Manual Step*

The next diagram shows external controls that can be used to Step the circuit manually. When the push button is closed the output of the 555 clock will go to a LOW state and the output of the circuit will advance by one step.



Resistors R1 and R2 have been removed from the circuit.
*The Original 10 Step Circuit*

The next diagram shows the Basic -10 Step circuit from which the circuits on this page were developed.


----------



## moh foad (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*LED Traffic Lights*


The LED traffic Light circuit controls 6 LEDs (red, yellow and green) for both north/south directions and east/west directions. The timing sequence is generated using a CMOS 4017 decade counter and a 555 timer. Counter outputs 1 through 4 are wire ORed using 4 diodes so that the (Red - North/South) and (Green - East/West) LEDs will be on during the first four counts. The fifth count (pin 10) illuminates (Yellow - East/West) and (Red - North/South). Counts 6 through 9 are also wire ORed using diodes to control (Red - East/West) and (Green - North/South). Count 10 (pin 11) controls (Red - East/West) and (Yellow - North/South). The time period for the red and green lamps will be 4 times longer than for the yellow and the complete cycle time can be adjusted with the 47K resistor. The eight 1N914 diodes could be subsituted with a dual 4 input OR gate (CD4072).


----------



## kalcol (9 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لا اعرف كيف اشكرك اخي العزير على هذه الجهود الكبيرة
شكرا جزيلالا وجزاك الله خيراا
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معروف خليفة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ محمد فؤاد بذل مجهود طيب وريح قلبى من ناحيتك ياأخ كالكول ( كما هو إسمك الرمزى ) أرجو من الله أن تنجح ولايكون لك عذر فى تقصير


----------



## bradoine (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kalcol (16 أكتوبر 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا اخمعروف خليفة
وجزاك الله 
لقد ساعدني كثيرا ارجو من الله ان يوفقه
وان ينتقم من استاذ مادة الديجيتال
منذ بداية الفصل وهو يطلب منا مشاريع
الله يعيني واجدها
انتهيت من مشروع والباقي على الطريق واولهم مشروع الالة الحاسبة
اسال الله ان يساعدني في ايجادها

مشكووووووور اخ معروف ولالاخ خليفة على المجهود


----------



## معروف خليفة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

إطمن , أى شغل له حل موجود , المهم تستفيد ونلاقيك مهندس كويس فى النهاية


----------



## kalcol (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي معروف على هذا الدعم والجهد
لقد تم فعلا انجاز المشروع والحمد الله نلت علامته الكاملة
واشكرك على جهوك
مشكووور


----------



## ahmadsh (19 أكتوبر 2007)

إخوتى فى الله إنى أحبكم فى الله 
أنا سعيد جدا لهذا التعاون وأرجو لكم السعادة دائما


----------



## kalcol (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعضاء والمهندسين
هل لب بمساعدتكم في مشروع تخرجي 
لقد اخترت مشروع التخرج بمساعدة المهندسين في كليتي 
وهو فاحص وكاشف الدارات المتكاملة
ولكن لالاسف لم اقدر ان اعرف قيم بعض القطع
وخصوصا دائرة التغذية
فهل ممن يساعدني .....................:80:


----------



## م المصري (19 أكتوبر 2007)

انشاء الله هتنجح يا كلكووول


----------



## kalcol (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الا يوجد احد يساعدني في المشرووووووووووووووووووووع
اريد فقط قيم الثطع ودائرة التغدية
Plz...........


----------



## محمد عيسي الحاج (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد عيسي الحاج (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------

